
Branding on the cheap: 99 tips for poor web startups - Sam_Odio
http://www.avivadirectory.com/branding/?p=1
======
ericc
Nice, this resource is also useful for team members wearing multiple hats, and
they need something quick to come up to speed, and also offers a holistic
perspective to marketing/branding. .

------
vlad
This article contradicts another more practical article posted here a few days
ago, that says branding is worthless, which I liked better. Branding implies
consistency, and no startup, no matter how pretty or expensive their logo is,
is going to know exactly what they stand for, and they shouldn't know going
into it all.

If branding was important to startups, no startups would exist, as they
usually have no brand name.

